# Stephen of Macduff, boatbuilders.



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

A friend has asked me the following. In old Fishing News cuttings that she has from the 1930s, the boatbuilders yard at Macduff is referred to under different initials - W. and G. Stephen, J. Stephen, W. J. Stephen, and W. G. Stephen. The question is, was there more than one Stephen yard in Macduff in the 1930s, or are some of the names errors? Can anyone from up North shed any light on this? Thanks, Graham.(Thumb)


----------



## causea (Oct 21, 2006)

Graham - there was a John Stephen's yard at Banff and if you search gallery in SN for 'BF 134' you'll find a photo.


----------

